# 4/23/10 - Parvin Lake - NJ



## robr3004 (May 3, 2010)

So after getting beat up by the wind at Lake Audrey I decided to head to Parvin. Winds were lighter, but still significant. Fished the front edge along the front of the lake a picked up a few small LM bass. Headed towards the back of the lake to the creeks and only managed to get a few pickerel. Made it back to the front edge of the lake and picked up a few more. Nothing really big, but it was nice to put some fish in the new boat. All fish were caught on senco's


----------



## Jim (May 3, 2010)

Good to hear! Only matter of time before you show us a bass like the one in your avatar!


----------



## robr3004 (May 3, 2010)

Jim said:


> Good to hear! Only matter of time before you show us a bass like the one in your avatar!



Yeah, the Bass was caught far away from NJ....it was from Lake Fork in Texas. 9bls 4oz 26-1/2"


----------



## jigster60 (May 3, 2010)

=D> =D> =D> It's the gettin out amongst them that is the fun of fishin.....God just teases us with nice fish occasionally.....................JIGGY


----------



## ober51 (May 3, 2010)

Where is Lake Parvin exactly - HP limit? Trying to expand my horizons a bit this year.


----------



## robr3004 (May 3, 2010)

ober51 said:


> Where is Lake Parvin exactly - HP limit? Trying to expand my horizons a bit this year.


Parvin is in Pittsgrove, NJ....right next to Vineland. All electric and small enough that you don't need gas....also the average depth is 2 feet.

Only lake in south jersey that I know of that is gas is Union Reservoir which is just south of Vineland and it's a 10HP limit. I think the Maurice River, which Union Rez empties into, is unlimited HP, but it's not very wide...


----------



## fish devil (May 3, 2010)

:twisted: Parvin is part of the LUNKER Lake program in NJ. 15" minimum. There's a healthy population of shad in there. The biggest bass are usually caught early in the season.


----------

